# Touren für Freizeitbiker



## FalkFFM (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich schon relativ lange mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs bin, hat's dieses Jahr mit dem Training leider nicht so geklappt, wie geplant. Ich suche deswegen noch Leute, die ihren Trainingszustand auch eher als "Freizeit und drunter" einschätzen  und im Taunus unterwegs sind. Um zu verdeutlichen, wovon ich rede: Feldberg von Schwalbach aus ist im Moment nicht drin... Wir sind zu zweit (meistens) und würden uns über Mitstreiter für eine bessere Kondition freuen.

Viele Grüsse,
Falk


----------



## michahi (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wenn Ihr lust habt könen wir uns ja mal treffen, ich Fahre von Eschborn aus los.

Feldberg ist schon ne unangenehme Nummer , aber z.B Saalburg ist eine angenehme Tour.

Melde dich ruhig mal, ich bin eher mittelmässig im Trainig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziped (18. Juli 2010)

Hi,

falls Du über Hohemark bzw. Bad Homburg fährst, kannst Dich ja mal melden.
Bräuchte Mitstreiter für eine bessere Motivation


----------



## michahi (18. Juli 2010)

Hi, Hohemark liegt zumindest fast auf den Weg , zumindest fürs Wochenende wäre das eine Option. Auch geeignet wäre z.B. das Franzoseneck als guter Treffpunkt.


----------



## FalkFFM (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Wochenende eine Truppe in Idstein entdeckt, die mit den Besitzern des dortigen Bike-Shops jeden Samstag so gegen 15 Uhr eine Bike Tour (meistens 2 Gruppen, je nach Leistungsstand) durch den Taunus anbieten. Die Tour war echt klasse, auch für weniger ambitionierte Biker zu meistern und die Leute sind alle gut drauf.

Hier der Link zum Bikeshop: 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/BIKE-LOFTde/237878729624?ref=ts

Grüsse


----------



## michahi (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

da das Wetter jetzt Entspannt ist werde ich um ca  11:30 an Samstag 
entweder an der Hohemark, oder der Hütte (Franzoseneck), ich finde das Warten dort angenehmer da dort Bänke sind. eine kleine Tour Starten.

Wie weit wir kommen müssen wir mal sehen, nicht das wir Festfrieren  unterwegs.

Möglicherweise veschiebt sich die Zeit, ich denke das wir derzeit zu 2  Fahren, falls noch jemand 
mit möchte einfach Posten


----------



## worstcase_ffm (28. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich suche auch noch Anschluss. Fahre aktuell 2-3 mal die Woche von Bad Soden / Schwalbach in Richtung Kronberg Opelzoo und von dort ueber Oberursel wieder zurueck (20-30km und 350-500hm). Fuer die kommenden Wochenenden habe ich mir auch mal laengere Touren ausgehend von der Hohemark aus vorgenommen. Feldberg von Schwalbach aus ist fuer meine Kondition zur Zeit auch eher eine langwierige Angelegenheit. Aber deshalb fahre ich ja ...
Wenn Ihr jemanden mitnehmen wuerdet, dann meldet Euch. Bin mit 1 Tag Vorankuendigung meistens relativ flexibel.
Gruss, WorstCase_FFM


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Juli 2010)

worstcase_ffm schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche auch noch Anschluss. Fahre aktuell 2-3 mal die Woche von Bad Soden / Schwalbach in Richtung Kronberg Opelzoo und von dort ueber Oberursel wieder zurueck (20-30km und 350-500hm). Fuer die kommenden Wochenenden habe ich mir auch mal laengere Touren ausgehend von der Hohemark aus vorgenommen. Feldberg von Schwalbach aus ist fuer meine Kondition zur Zeit auch eher eine langwierige Angelegenheit. Aber deshalb fahre ich ja ...
> Wenn Ihr jemanden mitnehmen wuerdet, dann meldet Euch. Bin mit 1 Tag Vorankuendigung meistens relativ flexibel.
> Gruss, WorstCase_FFM



Hallo...
bin in Unterliederbach.
Wenn ich mal ne Tour mache melde ich mich


----------



## michahi (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

klasse, wenns Wetter mitspielt gerne auch am Wochenende.


----------



## Basvender (30. Juli 2010)

ich starte vermutlich morgen von der Hohemark!
zeitlich hab ich mir noch nix vorgenommen. ich würde mich auch richten!!
Angepeilt habe ich Feldberg hoch und wieder runter , auch über saalburg möglich!


----------



## michahi (30. Juli 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> ich starte vermutlich morgen von der Hohemark!
> zeitlich hab ich mir noch nix vorgenommen. ich würde mich auch richten!!
> Angepeilt habe ich Feldberg hoch und wieder runter , auch über saalburg möglich!



   Hallo,

ich treffe mich um 11:30 mit Veloziped am Franzoseneck
 (1 Km über der Hm unterhalb der Fischteiche).

Wenn sonst noch einer mit möchte und wegen des Treffpunktes unsicher ist Posten, wir finden dann zur Not einen besseren Treffpunkt.

Franzoseneck müsste HG 20 sein N 50 12.291    E 008 32.097   höhe 308 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worstcase_ffm (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich werd es morgen vormittag nicht schaffen ... Bin dafuer heute ein wenig unterwegs gewesen. 
Naechstes Wochenende bin ich dann auf dem Eselsweg im Spessart unterwegs und kann leider auch nicht. Ich werd wohl noch bissl warten muessen.
Viel Spass euch morgen. Zumindest weiss ich jetzt, wo das Franzosen-Eck ist ;-)


----------



## Basvender (4. August 2010)

ich fahre heute ca. 18 Uhr an der Hohemark los.
Route hab ich mir noch nicht überlegt, irgendwie aber über den Gipfel am Feldi.
Wer lust hat kann gerne mitfahren!
Werde aber nicht allzu schnell unterwegs sein, dank Enduro und mäßiger Kondition!


----------



## zembo (4. September 2012)

Hi,
ist das hier noch aktuell? Würde gerne mit ein paar Leute fahren die nicht so arg fit sind, zwecks Vermeidung hoher Niveauunterschiede 
Komme aus Eschborn und kann meist abends, manchmal auch morgens. Bis jetzt bin ich öfter am Alt König rumgefahren.

VG


----------



## EA-Tec (7. September 2012)

Da waere ich dabei! Kann sowohl Vormittags als auch Abends.


----------



## mikeee (7. September 2012)

Wäre auch dabei, kann allerdings eher nur am Nachmittag/Abend.

Grüße
Mikeee


----------



## gabriec (24. April 2014)

Hallo, heiße Carsten, bin hier im Forum neu. Bin auf der Suche nach regelmäßigen Touren ab Eschborn bzw. in der Nähe. Wohne in Niederhöchstadt. Fahre ein 29er. Könnt ihr hier vielleicht helfen, Anschluss zu finden? Wäre für eine Rückmeldung dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeee (24. April 2014)

gabriec schrieb:


> Hallo, heiße Carsten, bin hier im Forum neu. Bin auf der Suche nach regelmäßigen Touren ab Eschborn bzw. in der Nähe. Wohne in Niederhöchstadt. Fahre ein 29er. Könnt ihr hier vielleicht helfen, Anschluss zu finden? Wäre für eine Rückmeldung dankbar.
> Viele Grüße
> Carsten



Hey Carsten, schau mal in diesen beiden Threads, da findet sich bestimmt jemand!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-mitfahrtreff-main-taunus-kreis.453424/page-999

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/afterwork-biken-teil-2.434738/page-999

Grüße


----------



## michahi (25. April 2014)

gabriec schrieb:


> Hallo, heiße Carsten, bin hier im Forum neu. Bin auf der Suche nach regelmäßigen Touren ab Eschborn bzw. in der Nähe. Wohne in Niederhöchstadt. Fahre ein 29er. Könnt ihr hier vielleicht helfen, Anschluss zu finden? Wäre für eine Rückmeldung dankbar.
> Viele Grüße
> Carsten


Hallo,
ab der  Hohemark gibt es regelmäßgi ig-tsunus touren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-taunus-tourenausschreibungen.573997/page-13


----------

